# veuillez / merci de bien vouloir



## miraculeuse

Bonjour tout le monde!

C'est quoi merci de bien vouloir? le contexte est comme:  "merci de bien vouloir en avertir l'expéditeur immédiatement par le reponse"

Merci par avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

_Merci de + infinitif présent _est une façon de demander quelque chose à quelqu'un.
La phrase pourrait être _Merci d'avertir l'expéditeur..._, mais demander à l'interlocuteur de _bien vouloir _(= _accepter de_) faire qqch est plus poli que simplement lui demander de le faire.


----------



## sasuke87

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'il y a une difference lorsque on demande a qqn d'accepter de faire quelque chose d'une maniere poli entre (veuillez ,vouloir bien et bien vouloir)?

ex:
*Veuillez accepter mes excuses.

*Tu veux bien accepter mes excuses.

*Merci de bien vouloir accepter mes excuses.

merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La deuxième est familière, mais je ne vois pas de grosse différence entre la première et la troisième si ce n'est que la dernière est impersonnelle.


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
ou, tout simplement : "excusez-moi".


----------



## Clotaire

[…]

"Tu veux bien accepter nos excuses" n'a rien d'une formule de politesse.


"Merci de bien vouloir... " s'emploie plus pour faire une demande polie, comme "prière de" :

_Merci de bien vouloir remettre les magazines à leur place après les avoir consultés.
_
La seule formule de politesse convenable me semble donc être

"Veuillez acceptez mes excuses."

On dit aussi :

"Je vous présente mes excuses."


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour, je relance ce vieux fil car j'ai une question concernant le niveau de politesse de 'merci de bien vouloir'. 

Entre 'merci de bien vouloir remplir le formulaire' et 'veuillez remplir le formulaire' quelle formule serait plus polie ? 

Merci beaucoup, 
SLS


----------



## mlotpot

Je trouve 'veuillez' plus poli que 'merci de bien vouloir'.

Remercier par avance n'est pas forcément bien perçu car ça a un côté manipulatoire : on fait comme si la chose demandée était acquise. 'Veuillez' est certes à l'impératif, mais c'est un impératif honnête.

'Je vous prie de bien vouloir' est encore plus poli. Ici, point d'impératif. J'exprime mon souhait propre.


----------



## Stéphane89

C'est marrant, j'ai plutôt l'impression inverse: je préférerais qu'on me remercie de ma bonne volonté (même si c'est par avance) plutôt qu'on m'intime un ordre. Mais je suis d'accord que la formule avec "Je vous prie de" est la plus diplomatique. Si on veut rajouter encore une couche de politesse, on peut même dire "Je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir" mais ça devient très obséquieux.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la nuance entre ces tournures me semble assez fine: elles s'utilisent toutes et sont autant de façons polies de dire à quelqu'un ce qu'il doit faire.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires intéressants. Si je comprends bien la tournure 'Je vous prie de bien vouloir ... ' est la formule la plus polie.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

StefKE said:


> "Je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir" mais ça devient *très* obséquieux.


[souligné par moi]

Alors que « Je vous prie de bien vouloir... » est simplement obséquieux, disons redondant. Le meilleur équilibre me semble se situer entre : « Veuillez acceptez mes excuses. / Je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses. », tous deux impeccables, le second étant un peu plus recherché que le premier.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Intéressant. Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, Piotr Ivanovitch.


----------



## Locape

ShineLikeStars said:


> Entre 'merci de bien vouloir remplir le formulaire' et 'veuillez remplir le formulaire' quelle formule serait plus polie ?


Il me semble qu'il s'agit ici de formules assez impersonnelles, donc sans utiliser _je_. Comme @StefKE, je trouve la première tournure plus polie et la deuxième plus directive, même si elle est en général suivie de 's'il vous plaît'.


----------



## JClaudeK

Clotaire said:


> "Veuillez acceptez accepte*r *mes excuses."


Petite correction en passant.

Pour moi, « Veuillez accepter ........ » est une formule assez administrative/ bureaucratique - pas vraiment une formule de politesse personnelle.


----------



## mlotpot

"Merci de" + infinitif est également assez administratif et impératif. En outre je trouve que ça manque d'élégance car il n'y a pas de verbe conjugué (de même que "Prière de + infinitif").


----------



## Sarah L.

mlotpot said:


> "Merci de" + infinitif est également assez administratif et impératif. En outre je trouve que ça manque d'élégance car il n'y a pas de verbe conjugué (de même que "Prière de + infinitif").


Je suis d'accord, et il me semble que cette tournure s'emploie surtout à l'écrit, par exemple sur un panneau. Même dans une administration, je ne me souviens pas que quelqu'un m'ait déjà tendu un formulaire en me disant "Merci de bien vouloir remplir ce formulaire." Cela me paraîtrait en effet très impératif, impersonnel, voire même un peu impoli.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est drôle, mais pour moi, "Merci de bien vouloir..." me paraît très poli. C'est impératif, certes, mais très adouci.


----------



## Locape

Sarah L. said:


> Même dans une administration, je ne me souviens pas que quelqu'un m'ait déjà tendu un formulaire en me disant "Merci de bien vouloir remplir ce formulaire." Cela me paraîtrait en effet très impératif, impersonnel, voire même un peu impoli.


Je trouve également qu'au contraire, avec 'merci' et 'bien vouloir', c'est plus poli, cela doit être un ressenti personnel. Dans les administrations, les personnes sont beaucoup moins polies que ça, elles n'ont pas le temps ni l'envie de le faire. D'après mon expérience, c'est plutôt 'remplissez ce formulaire' avec 's'il vous plaît' si on a de la chance.
Ici, la demande de @ShineLikeStars me semble convenir à un site en ligne, et c'est souvent cette formulation qu'on trouve avant de donner ses coordonnées ou son avis.


----------



## jekoh

Si c'est moi qui viens demander quelque chose, ce n'est pas à l'administration de me dire _s'il vous plaît_. Lorsqu'on indique son chemin à quelqu'un, on ne dit pas non plus _Prenez la première à gauche s'il vous plaît_.


----------



## Locape

Franchement, ces deux contextes sont très différents ! Quand on demande son chemin, on pose simplement une question, on ne vous demande pas ensuite de remplir un formulaire. Tout dépend aussi quelle administration et quel formulaire on doit remplir.


----------

